# Doing a little forging...



## IFLY4U (Apr 3, 2017)

I have been working on a new Damascus pattern and also had a chance to forge out a few blades from ball and roller bearings. The Damascus is 75 layers of 1095 and 15n20. It was a rewarding day...
 Gary


----------



## marknga (Apr 3, 2017)

That is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 4, 2017)

How fast will that anvil run when you put her in gear? (had t ask never seen one with a sprocket on the side)
Nice blades, gotta love it when they pile up off the end of the anvil. Now the not so fun begins.

I had a bucket full of Timekin (sp) roller bearings about that size that turned out to be mush inside - case hardened prob. What brand is that one on the anvil?


----------



## bg7m (Apr 4, 2017)

Really like the pattern on your Damascus.


----------



## frdstang90 (Apr 4, 2017)

bg7m said:


> Really like the pattern on your Damascus.



x2 also


----------



## sea trout (Apr 5, 2017)

frdstang90 said:


> x2 also



x3 man that's awesome!
Please elaborate more detail on the damascus if you have time


----------



## Dub (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful work !!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 20, 2017)

I like it alot!


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 21, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 12, 2017)

Those are awesome!! Great job


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Great work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2017)

Very nice looking blade.


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 12, 2017)

That Damascus is sexy


----------



## Razor Blade (May 15, 2017)

Sweet


----------

